# Diagnosis Pointers



## KaitlynEFitch (Jan 31, 2014)

I am new to all of this.. but I hear that there are only 4 diagnosis pointers per claim, whether it be paper or electronically sent.
But what happens when my doctor does 5 different excisions and each excision comes back as a different diagnosis? Would I only put 4 on one claim and split the other on another? 

Thank you. <3


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 31, 2014)

look at your claim form, field 21 is the diagnosis code field, you may list a maximum of 12 diagnosis codes per claim.
Field 24 is the procedures field per procedure you may link only 4 dx codes, but any 4 of the 12. 
so you have diagnosis codes
a_______      d_________    g________   j_________
b_______      e_________    h________   k_________
c________     f_________     i_________  l_________

then in filed 24
date        POS      Procedure    modifier     diagnosis
1/31/14     11         99214        25             a,b,c,d
1/31/14    11         20605        50             a,b


I hope that makes sense
also you can go to NUCC.org and download the 1500 manual which will detail this for you


----------



## KaitlynEFitch (Feb 2, 2014)

So I should put 4 diagnosis on one claim and put the others on another? I would have to split the procedures up, too since there are only 4 diagnoses for 6 procedure lines.
Would the claim be denied for being split up on a same date of service being sent electronically together?


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 2, 2014)

Your claim has room for 12 dx codes, the 5010 electronic was fixed this wa Jan of 2012 and the paerform went live Jan 6 2012.  
You cannot split the dx codes on two claims.  The #1 dx code is always the #1  the second claim will be a duplicate claim for that date of service.\
you put 12 dx codes on the claim as I illustrated above, you can point 4 to a single line item,
if you have 3 procedure codes each one can have 4 different dx codes linked, all on the same claim.
look at the claim at this link
http://nucc.org/\images\stories\PDF\1500_claim_form_2012_02.pdf


----------



## KaitlynEFitch (Feb 6, 2014)

Is this for electronically sending, also? The computer system that I use only lets me put 8 diagnoses when I am entering them into the computer.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes this is electronic also


----------

